# The MOST DANGEROUS Electronic Cigarette



## Alex (13/1/15)

*Published on Jan 12, 2015*
is a BANNED E-CIG! This video is parody of the Alaskan Quit Smoking video that is being aired on US TV right now. Their video uses data from studies on e-cig vapour which makes it sound negative - but when you actually look at the data, they could be reported as a positive. The word "toxic" is a good case in point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## rogue zombie (13/1/15)

LMAO "brought to you by the department of common sense"

Epic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (13/1/15)

I love that add... Seriously who at the SABC can we pay to air that add

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (13/1/15)

best add 2015 award goes to....
HEHE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (13/1/15)

Brilliant...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (13/1/15)

Classic.


----------

